# Where abouts are you from?



## alexachucarro (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd love to know what proportion of people on this forum are from wherever. There wasn't enough options to try to list all 270 countries, so I have slimmed it down to Continental regions.

Please tell me where you're from if you're from obscure little places that most wouldn't know that exist.

On that note, Iceland is part of Europe isn't it?

The listing is not by any means political, just top left of global map working right to bottom right.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

I am from the planet earth... isnt that all that matters?


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *I am from the planet earth... isnt that all that matters? *



Good grief, just interested.

Chill, just interested. I'd be impressed for example if someone from Khazakstan was here.


----------



## dlookus (Feb 6, 2002)

Rochester, NY


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> Good grief, just interested.
> ...




 just messin with ya. YOU CHILL OUT !


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

you do not have a sister... can I have your brother instead?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 6, 2002)

Hervé!  Git yer ass over here and vote!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

Someone failed geography   can you guess who it is ? lol (sorry "the weakest link" kind of moment).



Greece is not eastern europe, greece would be classified as southern europe.
TURKEY IS NOT IN EUROPE, its in asia minor
Israel is in northern Africa, not europe.


thank you


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2002)

i live in the country of California.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *You will have to forgive Nummi & Nuts.  They are typical (?) sixteen year olds.*



Do you think their parents know they talk like that? What a sad commentary on today's youth.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 6, 2002)

I live in San Antonio Texas.

Howdy. How Ya'll folks doin'?!

Nah, just kiding. I hate Texas stereotypes.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 6, 2002)

alexachucarro what part of england are you from, i am as it says over there (<---) from hants.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

I might be wrong on israel -- turkey is definatelly not europe 




Most of my family is in Greece, some are here.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 6, 2002)

I live in Viernheim, just about 20 kilometres away from Heidelberg in Germany...


----------



## quangdog (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm from St. Louis, MO, but now reside in Eagle Mountain, UT (just to the south and west of Salt Lake City) While I finish my degree at BYU.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 7, 2002)

I live close to another person who responded to this thread. I live in East Greenbush, NY. That's only about 10 Km out of Albany, the State capital.


----------



## roger (Feb 7, 2002)

AK, It depends on how you define Europe: 

This is from the Turkish embassy web site in DC:



> In December 1999, Turkey became the European Unions (EU) first candidate for full membership with a predominantly Muslim population.
> 
> For the first time, Turkey participated as a full member candidate at the EU summit in Nice in December 2000.



They are a member of the European Union, which is an economic group, but is based upon geographical location. The part of the world that they come from is traditionally known as 'Near East', compared to Middle East and Far East.

Turkey is an interesting country from this point of view.

Again, Greece is an interesting one. Physically it is obviously in Southern Europe. However economically it was, until recently, in what is called Emerging Europe. It is now in Developed Europe. Emerging Europe is also often called Eastern Europe and Developed is often called Western Europe. Again, these are economic locations which have some parity to the physical geographical location. 

TestUser - Middle East is not an incorrect label, it is not defined purely on Geographical location. You are correctly defining Israel based upon continents. Middle East does not rely on Continents (because there are so many different ones around that area) and was used to group similarly placed countries around that area. Israel is in the Middle East. It is also, as you correctly state, in the Western part of Asia.

Roger.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Someone failed geography   can you guess who it is ? lol (sorry "the weakest link" kind of moment).
> 
> 
> ...



Israel IS in Europe but tetsuser established that. But about 10% of Turkey IS in Europe. The border is called The Bospher Straight not the Turkey coast. In fact the city Istanbul, has a European part and an Asian part seperated by a little bit of sea called Marmara. My friend is European Turkish. But anyway, it's regarded as a European Country in Europe and one day it hopes to join the EU. No idea why, bloody mess if you ask me.... but thats another webSITE!

Also Russia is in Europe and Asia. Weird huh? Moscow is in Europe and Siberia is in Asia. Same as Mexico is actually in North America, but everyone associates it with Latin America.

Try out:

http://go.hrw.com/atlas/

Very good site for global stats.

Oh and Roger, Turkey is STILL a candidate. It's not in the EU yet. Trust me I'd know I have a very Turkish friend from Turkey. He'd be the one to let me know anyway.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *I find it outstanding that they are able to converse nearly fluently in a non-native language.  (With the possible exception of Spanish, knowledge of a second language is not so important here in the US). *



Don't get me started on that. Too late:

I visited a family in Holland for 2 weeks and this ten year old chap was almost fluent in English. It scared the shit out of me! He informed me that he learns 5 languages including Dutch. I don't know ONE word uf Dutch. I know more Japanese.

Dutch, Spanish, German (same as Dutch almost!!!), French and English.

Yet in the UK all we need to do is shout very loudly and we assume that EVERYONE can understand us. I work in a Duty-Free electronic shop at Gatwick airport  and I can understand a little French and Spanish. My colleagues just shout:

I NEED TO SEE YOUR BOARDING PASS!!!! Hopeing that amplitude enhances language barriers.

English speeking countries piss me off so much. Especially British, Aussies and Americans. We think that because we speak the international language, what's the point learning anything else.

I blame our education too. They were teaching me Latin before Spanish???!!!! Go figure!


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *alexachucarro what part of england are you from, i am as it says over there (<---) from hants. *



OK, I'm from Crawley, West Sussex. Halfway between London and Brighton. Gatwick Airport is about a ten minute drive.

I live in the ground floor bedroom that I converted from a Untility room, still living in my Mum's house. I live at no 46 Beeches Crescent, Southgate, Crawley, West Sussex, RH10 6BS.


I go to Uni at South Bank University studying for a BSc in Special Effects. I graduate this July (hopefully) and then I'll be emigrating to New Zealand for a few years....

Sweet?

PS Where is Hants?


----------



## julguribye (Feb 7, 2002)

Norge


----------



## julguribye (Feb 7, 2002)

btw, Greenland isn't a part of north america, but europe.


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 7, 2002)

About an hour's drive north of Matrix Agent, not far from the resort town of Lake George.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 7, 2002)

alexachucarro, I've been right through your neck of the woods twice


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 7, 2002)

I am born and live in Leuven and I work in Brussels. 
This is the Appleshop in Leuven: www.easyware.be
This is the Appleshop in Brussels: www.cami.be
This is the largest computershop in Belgium: www.exell.com 
This is the Appleshop: www.apple.be www.apple.com


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> OK, I'm from Crawley, West Sussex. Halfway between London and Brighton. Gatwick Airport is about a ten minute drive.
> ...


I was expecting a general region, at least i know where to find a G4 now

I'm in whitchurch, north of hants (mac and metal hotbed) between andover (a crap town) and basingstoke, where i go to college, and twice voted worst town in britain, and i can see why


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 7, 2002)

I live in a small state called Ohio.  Pretty close to dead center of the state.  There is nothing in this state.  I need to leave.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 7, 2002)

Ohio is the cow tipping state!


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 7, 2002)

Hello!

I live in Granger, Indiana.  Kinda dull here, do DSL  and no Apple Store  They have DSL in South Bend and in Mishawaka which are both less than 30 min drive from where I live.  Unfortunately the Apple Store is about a 3-4 hour drive from home.  Granger is not all bad, most is farmland although it is starting to be developed  Our neighbor has more money then he knows to do with because of selling farmland to build housing developments.  Also, a couple years back there was a plan to develop the farm about a mile down the road into a SIX FLAGS!  Well, they had some things they needed to do before doing this (widing the road, etc.) and have been doing these a little at a time.  Well, I have mixed feelings about a Six Flags as my neighbor as a pro is the awesomeness of a Six Flags just a walk down the street and a con is that we will be struggling with lots of traffic and will break our country more.  Looks like Granger, what used to be a quite, country town, is becoming more like Indianapolis or Chicago (minus the skyscrapers)

That is where I am from.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 10, 2002)

Hello,
I live in Argentina, in a city called Témperley, about 40 minutes from Buenos Aires. My place is  nice and quite to live, but I hope some day I will be living far away from here, perhaps I travel to the south, to the patagonia. I love that region. There is almost no human life there and there are a lot of trees and mountains. 
Here it's almost *IMPOSSIBLE* to buy Apple products. I could only buy this second hand G3, it costed me $1500, but a new computer (G4 733) costs about 2500 dollars, what is about $5000 for us and I only earn $700 (and $700 is a lot!!!)
Here I send you a picture of my dog!!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm from Toledo, Ohio, USA, Earth, The Solor System, The Universe.

I don't currently live in that location anymore.  I've been hanging out in the Inner Circle of Fault for a while now - pretty cool here.


----------



## Siq (Feb 11, 2002)

m from Bermuda... small island (20x1 miles) about 700 miles east o new york ^^


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *btw, Greenland isn't a part of north america, but europe. *



Darn, Julian! You said exactly what I was about to post! 
BTW, double posting is no point, you'll never reach my counter anyway  

I live in Eberg, Tyholt, Strinda, Trondheim, Sør-Trøndelag, Norway, Scandinavia, Europe, Tellus, Sol, the Milky Way, the Universe.

Hah, beat that!


----------



## dani++ (Feb 11, 2002)

I live in Barcelona, Catalonia (SPAIN), EU. 

But I was born in Lleida, a small city northwest of Barcelona.


We have loveliest of weathers!!! Myself, I am fluent in three languages: Catalan, English and Spanish. With this I can easily talk to so many people!!!


dani++


----------



## .dev.lqd (Feb 11, 2002)

Rochester... cheap livin' and cheaper wimmin


----------



## googolplex (Feb 12, 2002)

toronto, canada here.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Darn, Julian! You said exactly what I was about to post!
> ...



Seeing as Greenland lays on the left side of the Mid-Atlantic Ridge (and it's continental plates that really set the continents' borders) and seeing as most expensive and decent Atlas' and encyclopaedias i have say it's part of North America and seeing as:

http://go.hrw.com/atlas/norm_htm/greenlnd.htm

Then I'll say it IS part of North America


----------



## ksv (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> Seeing as Greenland lays on the left side of the Mid-Atlantic Ridge (and it's continental plates that really set the continents' borders) and seeing as most expensive and decent Atlas' and encyclopaedias i have say it's part of North America and seeing as:
> ...



Uhm, Greenland is still a part of Denmark, and Svalbard is _not_ a part of Asia 

But, yeah, you're probably right, but speaking of countries, Greenland is a part of Europe 

OK, forget what I just said...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

The real question is why its called Greenland.  It is mostly snow covered and icy.  While on the other hand Iceland is very nice with hardly any snow at all.  Why is this?


----------



## ksv (Feb 12, 2002)

If I don't remember completely wrong, Greenland was called what it is because its _edges_ look green and vegetable... The whole country wasn't, of course...


----------



## julguribye (Feb 13, 2002)

Kjetil, I double-post because Im lazy, not because i want many posts; why is it so important to get many posts anyway? 
Cool new avatar  finally you have an graphical personality on this "fora"

Location: Oppsal, Østensjø Bydel 13, Oslo-East, Oslo, Oslo (the fylke), south Norway, Norway, Scandinavia, North-Europe, Europe, Earth, Solar system, milk-way, universe

HA!

And greenland IS a part of europe (politically) im sure of that.


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

Heh, I was just kidding, Jule 
Yeah, politically, Greenland is a part of Europe because it's governed by Denmark.

Cool that you like my avatar, yours is cool to  Something makes me think you're a Linux fan?


----------



## julguribye (Feb 13, 2002)

actually thats an old quicktime penguin, as soon i get image ready for X i'll make him blink with his eyes 

where did you get your from? it looks like Ulriks


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2005)

Which would be better place for the link than this ...?  

http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/macosx

Place yourself on the map ...


----------



## mw84 (Oct 18, 2005)

Born in London, within the sound of the Bo bells making me a true cockney apparently. Still living in various parts of England.


----------



## Gig' (Oct 19, 2005)

Italian  born in Geneva Switzerland slightly over 4 decades ago, living between Geneva and Lausanne in a town on the shore a Lake Leman AKA Lake Geneva.   ::ha::


----------



## Perseus (Nov 11, 2005)

Born in Manhattan, raised in Brooklyn. My dad is from Kent, England (actually a small town called Ash, near Canterbury); so that about negates my Brooklyn accent (I don't say dawg or wahta).  I love going to the UK when I have the chance. My mom's family is Hungarian; I have yet to go there. Any hungarians here?


----------



## lilbandit (Nov 11, 2005)

Co. Kildare, Ireland born and bred. Famous for race horses, lots of pubs and er..that's it!


----------



## spb (Nov 11, 2005)

ksv said:
			
		

> Yeah, politically, Greenland is a part of Europe because it's governed by Denmark.


I wonder if the Monroe Doctrine applied to Greenland?  

http://usinfo.state.gov/usa/infousa/facts/democrac/50.htm

I suppose that the doctrine was adopted because of other Eurpoean powers, not Denmark.  

I've got to admit, that of all the monarchies, the Danish queen is the hippest


----------



## ksv (Nov 11, 2005)

spb said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Monroe Doctrine applied to Greenland?
> 
> http://usinfo.state.gov/usa/infousa/facts/democrac/50.htm
> 
> I suppose that the doctrine was adopted because of other Eurpoean powers, not Denmark.



Yes, the settlements on Greenland were established long before the other European colonies and were not subject to the Monroe doctrine; Denmark had no ongoing colonization at that time. Greenland had already been part of Norway and later the Norwegian-Danish union for about 1000 years before the Monroe doctrine.

To correct my earlier statement though, Greenland is not governed by Denmark, it's a self-governed Danish territory.
And, Greenland was probably much greener back in the 10th century when it got its name. Like my own town. I can't believe anyone would settle a place with this climate, eck.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2005)

Miami, Florida.

Weathered Wilma alright with minimal damage, but was without power for that week (I thank God that was all for us).  And with kids aged 4 and 1, it was time to head North to pay Mickey Mouse a visit.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 11, 2005)

The only town I know of in Greenland is Nuuk. Never been there, but that is the one town name I do remember!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 12, 2005)

ksv said:
			
		

> And, Greenland was probably much greener back in the 10th century when it got its name. Like my own town. I can't believe anyone would settle a place with this climate, eck.



Wo offense but where did you get your history from? Do Vikings and false enticement ring a bell?


----------



## ksv (Nov 12, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Wo offense but where did you get your history from? Do Vikings and false enticement ring a bell?



I left that part out because it's merely a theory; though it's a known fact that the North European countries including Iceland and Greenland were warmer in the viking age.

Please ask yourself whether it's plausible to draw that "no offense" line to that level of contradiction.

You do not need to tell me where you found your aggression. But the next time you reply to a thread, I want to be able to thank you for adding your information in an enlightening and polite way.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 12, 2005)

Speaking of theories: aren't we all Martians?


----------



## mw84 (Nov 12, 2005)

> Born in Manhattan, raised in Brooklyn. My dad is from Kent, England (actually a small town called Ash, near Canterbury); so that about negates my Brooklyn accent (I don't say dawg or wahta).  I love going to the UK when I have the chance. My mom's family is Hungarian; I have yet to go there. Any hungarians here?



I actually grew up about 10minutes away from Ash in Gravesend, and spend a lot of time around that area still, Darenth, Longfield, pretty much everywhere on the eastern/ northern side of Kent and south of London. Weird. Great places though


----------



## mdnky (Nov 12, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Wo offense but where did you get your history from? Do Vikings and false enticement ring a bell?



Remember someone could always ask you the same question. 

Politically Greenland is part of Europe...physically (i.e. geographically) Greenland is part of North America (the North American continent).  If you want to read more about it, then checking out the Wikipedia article on Greenland would be a good starting point.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally from Northern Kentucky (Cincinnati, OH / tri-state area).  Now I'm in Baton Rouge, LA and missing my Cincinnati-style chili something fierce.    On the bright-side the cajun food (another favorite) is SO much better as is the weather.


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 12, 2005)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> I might be wrong on israel -- turkey is definatelly not europe



Actually, part of Turkey IS European (it's considered a borderline country, part European, part Asian). They're just about to join the EU, as a matter of fact


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm an Aussie; about two hours south of Sydney, in New South Wales.

I'm added to that Frappr map now .


----------



## Perseus (Nov 12, 2005)

> I'm an Aussie; about two hours south of Sydney, in New South Wales.



Have you ever been to the Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne? I love F1; I've been to the British Grand Prix at Silverstone...what an experience!


----------



## reed (Dec 7, 2005)

I was born a few blocks from the Carlow East. If you know that bar you know where I was born and raised. No matter.
1. Israel is in the Middle East.Period
2. Greenland is just that...Greenland. Artic, North America, Europe? Who cares.It's what it is: a big windy, icy, chilly rock with polar bears and warm houses with nice people inside. However many years ago there was a trick question: Which European State controls the most territory outside its proper borders (i.e. colonies). England? France? Portugal? No. Denmark.
3. Turkey shmurkey. No decision on this country entering to EC yet. Brussels will decide one of these days. Depends what countries in the EC who want a Muslim State in the Community. And Kurdistan? Still a toss up.
4. Europe ends at the Rurals. But then again that could change too.
5. Scottish friends call the English..."them." What does that mean?
  Enjoying your "poll." All the best of luck,  Henry


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 7, 2005)

Quite a few folks from Ohio here, we should have a party!


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 9, 2005)

reed said:
			
		

> Scottish friends call the English..."them." What does that mean?



I guess it implies that the Scots have a different identity to the English. Let's face it, 99% of the world confuse great Britain with England. Just for the record:

1. The island north of France and east of Ireland is called Great Britain, not England.
2. It has the suffix 'Great", not because of its former empire, but to distinguish it from Brittainy (Little Britain').
3. England makes up two-thirds of the island, but its people make up 80% of the British population.
4. Scotland has its own Parliament and Wales has an Assembly (like Quebec).
5. The English have the best sense of humour in the world (well, in my humble opinion).


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 11, 2005)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> 5. The English have the best sense of humour in the world (well, in my humble opinion).



I think so too


----------



## reed (Dec 11, 2005)

Interesting. 
   The Scots that I've met don't say such things. They don't have to...they're naturals. They laugh at themselves more than the English I think. The best sense of humour. Ever go to a Five (now six) Nation Rugby match? A riot. I'm seeing that as outsider. Now, tell me what "nation" is NOT funny. Could be another forum. 


5. The English have the best sense of humour in the world (well, in my humble opinion).[/QUOTE]


----------



## spb (Dec 11, 2005)

reed said:
			
		

> Now, tell me what "nation" is NOT funny.



Pick any theocracy of your choice.  

:7)


----------



## luno (Dec 11, 2005)

I am from funchal on the island Madeira  

For poeple that dont know where Madeira is here is picture


----------



## reed (Dec 12, 2005)

spb said:
			
		

> Pick any theocracy of your choice.
> 
> Ya, I can buy that. But what about the Swedes?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 12, 2005)

British humor is lovely 
Mh nice luno .. Madeira sounds wonderful, at least for climate (and people, culture, food..) so if we weren't planning a trip to Argentina (or Falkland?), for next winter (aka summer there) that would probably be on the list of places to visit soon.. maybe next year anyway


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 14, 2005)

Well obviously I am Welsh. My better half is Irish-American (born in San Francisco and brought up in Ireland). 

My father sent me around the States when I was seventeeen. He gave me 100 dollars and a greyhound pass. I visited 26 states in three months. I ran out of money on the last week whilst in NY and didn't eat for five days, until I met an Italian girl who took me her favourite pizzeria. Heaven.

Yes, I know I am waffling, but hey this is the pace to waffle (or eat them)!


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 14, 2005)

luno said:
			
		

> I am from funchal on the island Madeira




Weee! another Portuguese!


----------

